# Rocky River



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

fished a few spots today with a friend in A.M. at the ROCK, I caught 4 he caught 3, we missed a few bites each. Saw a couple others caught. Everything we caught was on chartreuse sacs. I caught my 4 fish in the first hour of daylight went until around noon with no other fish. Good flow, clearing up quite a bit probably almost 2 foot of Vis. Every spot was being MOBBED by guys. Big hole in woods north of Rockliffe had a dozen guys coming and going at all times. The fords/dams were a circus. Counted 12 guys I believe at the Ford south of Tyler fields. Friend caught a male in the 10LB Range off a spot at the golf course. I caught a 13 inch skipper that had apparently broke someone off, it had someone else’s line hanging out of its mouth..... Was a nice day to be on the water.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I was out today too, went way upstream to get my 5. Also lost 3 others. Didn’t hear of anyone else doing good today, so I’m glad you got some! Mine all came on fresh steelie sacs in orange.
I just kept driving south till the crowds thinned out and it worked. Absolute zoo down there


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Yup. We went upto where it Y’s into the two branches and there was a crowd of what seemed like 70 senior citizens out walking around so we turned around and stopped at the golf course. 7 between the two of us wasn’t too bad. Expected more but def can’t complain


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Yup. We went upto where it Y’s into the two branches and there was a crowd of what seemed like 70 senior citizens out walking around so we turned around and stopped at the golf course. 7 between the two of us wasn’t too bad. Expected more but def can’t complain


I think I saw them walk right past my hole. I had an issue with people dogs of all things today.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Sucker hole below rockcliffe gets pounded often but does always hold fish. Good work. That’s the Rock for ya lol.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

wowser glad I didn't try , think I ll wait till weekend, hahahah


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Was by the golf courses today and didn't see anyone else until around 1:00pm. Walked in before first light to hopefully find a good spot then expecting a crowd - had a real long section to myself and the wildlife all morning. A few folks showed up when I was leaving.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Steel Cranium said:


> Was by the golf courses today and didn't see anyone else until around 1:00pm. Walked in before first light to hopefully find a good spot then expecting a crowd - had a real long section to myself and the wildlife all morning. A few folks showed up when I was leaving.


How did you do? I got around 15 in my kayak. Probably my best day of the year but it took from 8-2.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

I know theres no secret spots anymore but mentioning exact locations will only make those areas even more crowded. Lots of people watch these threads.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah, mentioned one hole 2 spots downstream from a Ford in the middle of an urban area. I’m sure nobody has found that one yet


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

It does not matter how urban or well know a spot is. Check out the Newbie info thread at the top of this page. Its says no talking about unstocked rivers or certain spots on rivers. Almost all online fishing forums mention this. Dont feed the people on here trolling for easy info and locations.


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

KTkiff said:


> How did you do? I got around 15 in my kayak. Probably my best day of the year but it took from 8-2.


Four landed. All in low to mid-20" range. Lost a few others probably the same size. A hookup every half hour or so. Just enough to stop me from packing up and moving elsewhere.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I share info to help others.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Lol. Sucker hole and golf courses are FAR from secret spots. 

Get to the spot first and youll be good


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Again....like i said before there are no secret spots anymore esp on the rock. 

Ya i got no problem sharring certain info. I will mention what im getting them on, what river, colors, presentations but you sure wont see me naming exact locations on this site. I along with others have worked hard for the knowledge i have gained on our rivers. 25 plus years of exploring the rock chag and grand is how i learned the rivers around here.

Again mentioning exact locations on this forum can get your post deleted.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Once the metro parks years ago started posting maps and parking spots on the northern rivers, the days of secret spots were gone. But you still have to find out what works for that days conditions. So reading about a spot just points someone to that area not how to get them. There are so many spots to hit you shouldn’t have to complain where to go, if someone is in your hot hole come back later or get to it earlier.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

All those maps were readily available before I started fishing for steelhead and I studied them. But I have also walked dozens of miles since of the river since. Learning the river, finding holes, etc. 

Even with all the info available, I believe to be successful you have to put in the footwork and time no matter what.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That is very true , I also went up to the rivers since the salmon runs in the 80s walk a lot of it and marked spots on my maps , before easy internet and cells. I have those county map books of all the NE counties, and have the rivers highlighted and bends in rivers and pull off spots. But now some spots are posted or a few houses are at the once parking spots. But it was real nice back then walking a now popular spot on a Saturday during the salmon run and see one guy, and catching up to ten lb chinooks and some cohos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I’ve heard pound for pound the Steelhead fight harder then coho


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

oh man I have had coho straighten the hooks on my crank baits. but then again last summer my buddy and I were trolling about 8 mi n of lorain when a nice steelie smashed his spoon, that fish kept slamming the rod against the trolling motor before he could pull it from the holder ,


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> I’ve heard pound for pound the Steelhead fight harder then coho


Caught coho and steelhead in the Chagrin and Rocky. I'd say they pull abt the same. Now that 25# king was a different animal all together......
(Yep, 1980's, Rocky River, ford under the bridge in the "big hole". Caught on skein from an 8# coho hen the Sat before! Amazing fish with no stomachs-just eggs from gills to vent!- would "try to eat"!! Felt like a perch nipping-but I knew better!)


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

ohhhhhh yea king salmon on light weight stuff is awesome.....
do it up in new york almost every year.. sometimes makes ya wonder if you have enough line on your reel...


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Pulled four out of mud today at an unstocked trib. Also my first time this year seeing anyone else fishing there.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

I went 4-6 also in the mud prob same trib up by the split from the parking area.... wait am I gonna get in trouble for posting this here's 2


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Lol I know what spot you’re talking about but nope not the same trib.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

man you guys are havin fun, I hit the shag for couple hrs with my fishin buds and struck out ..water was dirty only about 8 inch vis


----------

